# Is this normal?



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Every few days I get this lump in my throat usually after a bad day of heartburn. It normally last a few days when I get it. Ive been getting the lumps on and off since ive been off of the protonix 3 weeks now (bc i cant afford much right now). It feels like it could be mucus or something built up. Being diagnosed with GERD, is the lump normal?


----------

